# We are back again!!!!!



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!! It's Ella and I again!!!! Just wanted to show everyone some new pics!!!! Here they are!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww. Ella looks so happy snuggled up to her mummy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Mal nice to see you around  The pictures turned out so cute Ella loving her mommy


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanx she is such a little ball of love!!!!! and so squeezable!!!! and kissable!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute! Did you cut your hair?


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I did!!!!! Do u like it???? I do!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup-It fits you...I haven't cut my hair in a long time and it's getting so hard to manage.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I know what u mean!!!! I got it cut for that reason!!!! It was just too much and it took too long!!!! NOw though ohh my goodness...it is WONDERFULL!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww, Ella is adorable! 

I agree your haircut is very nice.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Your hair and her crest looks great


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome back again...Ella is utterly adorable (as ever).


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Ella is a little lovebug.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you all!!!!!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Ella is such a cute little Tiel.


----------

